# تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (2) كيفيه شرح الكتاب المقدس شرحاً سليماً، الوحي



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تابع سلسلة مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - الجزء الثاني[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تابع المقدمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - الوحي الإلهي والإعلان[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الأول أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الوحي الإلهي الذي منه الإعلان، ليس فكرة ونظرية نطرحها لنكتب معلومة جديدة أو لنطرح فكره نتص[FONT=&quot]ارع عليها، أو كمجرد عظة وتعليم نقدمه للناس كم[FONT=&quot]علومة مسيحية واج[FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT]ة ا[FONT=&quot]لمعرفة[/FONT][/FONT]، أو فكرة عظيمة نلفقها لكي نؤكد على أن الكتاب المقدس موحى به من الله[FONT=&quot]...، [/FONT]بل[FONT=&quot] لأنها[/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هي خبرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نجتاز فيها عملياً وعلى مستوى واقعنا اليومي المُعاش، حينما ندخل في علاقة حية مع الله الحي ونمتلئ بالروح، لأن الوحي والإلهام بالروح القدس، أي بروح الله وليس حسب أفكار الناس، حتى لو كانت أفكارهم حسنة جداً ورائعة للغاية، بل وفي منتهى الدقة البحثية والفكرية، لذلك حينما ينطق الأنبياء بالإلهام الإلهي، إلهام موحى به من الله، فينطقون بقوة كلمة الله من فمه وباسمه، بصورة كلمات بشرية (في واقع إنساني يومي مُعاش وفي صميم تاريخه) يفهمها الإنسان حسب لغة عصره ليستوعب مقاصد الله وماذا يُريد منه على وجه التحديد والدقة، إذ أنهم يتعلمون من الله بالروح القدس، وينطقون بنفس ذات الروح عينه حسب إلهامه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولندقق فيما هو مكتوب بنفس ذات الإلهام ليُعلمنا ويشرح لنا كيف ننطق بكلمة الله ونكرز بها ونعيشها اليوم كما هي بحسب إلهام الروح ذاته وبشخصه، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بنطق الله الذي منه الحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تنسكب فينا، فنحيا به ونتحرك ونوجد لا على مستوى نظري ومعلومة بل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خبرة وحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في واقعنا اليومي المُعاش[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot][ [FONT=&quot]فقال موسى للرب: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أستمع أيها السيد، لستُ أنا صاحب كلام منذ أمس ولا أول من أمس ولا من حين كلمت عبدك، بل أنا ثقيل الفم واللسان. فقال له الرب: من صنع للإنسان فماً أو من يصنع أخرس أو أصم أو بصيراً أو أعمى أما هو أنا الرب. فالآن أِذهب وأنا أكون مع فمك وأُعلمك ما تتكلم به[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ] (خروج 4: 10 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][ [FONT=&quot]لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين، ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر، ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يُبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله، في سرّ الحكمة المكتومة، التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا.... كما هو مكتوب: ما لم ترى عين ولم تسمع أُذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فأعلنه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الله لنا نحن بروحه،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. لأن مَن مِنَ الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تُعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بما يُعلمه الروح القدس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحيا. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحد. لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]] (أنظر 1كورنثوس2: 6 – 16)[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][ [FONT=&quot]لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](2بطرس 1: 21) [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وبهذا المعنى فأن الكتاب المقدس وحدة واحدة متكاملة مستتر فيها مقاصد الله الأزلية حسب التدبير ومعلنة بالتدريج في الزمن للإنسان حسب قامته وتدرج معرفته، لذلك اختار الله أُناس وساقهم بروحه ونطق على أفواههم بإلهام خاص ليُعلن مقاصده للإنسان ليحيا بها على المستوى العملي، لكي يتم قصد الله وتدبيره في الإنسان على مر العصور ليوم إعلان مجيئه في ملء مجده ومجد أبيه والروح القدس، لذلك الكتاب المقدس لا ينبغي أن نتعامل معه على مستوى الكلمات والحرف فقط، لأنه [FONT=&quot]حي ينبض بروح الحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ذاته، أي الروح القدس روح الإلهام كما رأينا في الآيات السابقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فالإله الحي مازال حياً، ولأنه حي أعطى حياه لكل من يأتي إليه ويقبله ويقبل إلهام الروح ويدخل في سر كلمته التي تعبر عن حياته، والرب نفسه أعلن هذا بفمه قائلاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بعد قليل لا يراني العالم أيضاً وأما أنتم فترونني إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون [/FONT][FONT=&quot]] (يوحنا 14: 19[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فحينما ألتقي بكلمة الرب، كشخص يسوع المسيح الحي وأدخل في سرّ الإنجيل، يُكشف لي بالروح الحياة التي تنبض في الكلمة، فأقبلها كقوة حياة واستعد لتنفيذ الوصية بالروح وأحيا بها لأنها روح وحياة منسك[FONT=&quot]بة من الله في قل[FONT=&quot]بي[/FONT]: [ الروح هو الذي يُحيي أما الجسد فلا يُفيد شيئاً، الكلام الذي أُكلمكم به هو روح و حياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ] (يوحنا 6: 63)[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فكاتبي الأسفار المقدسة هم [FONT=&quot]المتعلمون من الله والملهمون بالروح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهذا ما تؤكده رسالة كورنثوس الأولى كما رأينا، ونُعيد إعادة مركزة على بعض الآيات بشرح بسيط، لا من أجل الإعادة في حد ذاتها والتكرار، بل لكي ننتبه إلى الطريقة التي ينتقل بها الحق من فكر الله إلى ذهن الإنسان بإلهام الروح، وبما يُعلمه أيضاً، فيقول القديس بولس الرسول الملهم بالروح في كورنثوس الأولى2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]+ [FONT=&quot] أمور الله غير المنظورة لا يُمكن للإنسان الطبيعي أن يكتشفها (طبعاً مهما ما بلغ من فكر وقدرة على التحليل والنشاط العقلي المُميز وقدرة على الفهم الصحيح المتزن ومهما ما وصل من أبحاث مهمة متخصصة ومتعمقة) (1كورنثوس 2: 9)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT][FONT=&quot] هذه الأمور الغير منظوره قد أُعلنت لأُناس مُختارين ومُفرزين من الله للعمل الإلهي [FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT]إلهام الروح (1كورنثوس 10 – 12)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهذه الكلمات التي يقولها رجال الله الملهمون بالروح تنتقل للجميع عن طريق تعليم الروح القدس (1كورنثوس 2: 13)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] + [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأقوال التي يُعلمها الروح القدس بشخصه والذي أَلهَمَ بها أُناس الله المختارين وأعلن عنها، يُحكم فيها من جهة صدقها – لأنها أقوال الله فعلاً – عن طريق المؤمنين الروحيين الذين لهم إلهام الروح ونالوا سرّ إعلان الله في قلوبهم على مستوى الخبرة والحياة، فلهم روح الإفراز من الله أيضاً بالإلهام والإعلان، لذلك كل من يمتلئ بالروح وينال سرّ الإعلان الإلهي في قلبه يستطيع أن يفرز ويُميز ما هو من الله وما هو ليس من الله، مميزاً تعليم الروح وما يقوله إذ يقارن الروحيات بالروحيات ويستوعب أسرار الله ويفهم بقلبه وعقله المستنير بنور إشراق النعمة: [ وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء... وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يُعلمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست كذباً، كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 20، 27)[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]* عموماً نعود لنتساءل[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما معنى الوحي بدقة، أو ما هو المقصود بالوحي الإلهي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]!!![/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]+ طبعاً لو انحازنا للفكر العام، سنقول على كل كاتب قصة أدبية أو غيرها من الأعمال التي تبدو أمامنا عظيمة جداً مُلهمه، قد برع كاتبها في التصوير، أنه إنسان مُلهم يستطيع من خلال الحوادث اليومية يكتب قصص بطريقة أدبية يوصل بها تعليم أو فكر للناس بشكل يا إما مباشر في صورة أحداث واقعيه مُعاشة، أو بغير مباشر بالرمز والتمثيل والتشبيه، وهذا الإلهام يختلف تماماً عن الإلهام الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس، رغم استخدام نفس ذات الأدوات مع ما يزيد عليها من نبؤات وغيرها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] !!!

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإلهام أي كاتب عموماً هو إلهام العقل البشري المخلوق وحسب ذكاءه وفطرته وفطنته الخاصة وحكمته الإنسانية المكتسبه بسبب خبراته في الحياة، لأن كل إنسان أخذ صورة من الله منطبعة في شخصيته منذ بداية تكوينه، لذلك يستطيع الكثيرين أن يكتبوا بفكر مُلهم قصص وأحاديث وغيرها من الصور الأدبية المختلفة والمتباينة، وقد تنفع الكثيرين وتعلمهم أمور فاضلة كثيرة وتزرع مبادئ جميلة يحتاج إلها الفرد على مستواه الشخصي أو المجتمع ككل على مستواه العام ويختلف من مكان لآخر ومن حضارة لأخرى، ومن فكر لفكر.. الخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولكن نجد مثلاً في أيوب يقول عن الوحي: [ نسمة (وحي) القدير تُعقلهم ] (أيوب 32: 8)، وهُنا تعني الكلمة "أنفاس" وتُظهر بذلك أن الله هو المُبدع لذكاء الإنسان ومُلهمه. وفي تيموثاوس الثانية 3: 16 يقول: كل الكتاب موحى به من الله، والكلمة التي استخدمها القديس بولس الرسول بالنسبة لكلمة موحى أو الوحي هي (أنفاس الله).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فالوحي، هو أنفاس الله، هو روح حياة الله، الروح القدس، روح الآب، الذي هو عينه روح الابن لأنه روح واحد، وهو منحة شخصية من الله الحي الذي وحده من يُعبر عن ذاته ويُعلنها؛ فالوحي منحة تحمل تلك الدرجة من التأثير الإلهي القوي بمساعدة ذات طابع يحمل قوة كنار وحياة، تشتعل في أنبياء الله وتلاميذه الأخصاء فيُعبَّروا عن ما يُريد الله بصورة كلمات بشرية ممسوحة بمسحة الروح لتكون معبرة لدى كل إنسان عن مشيئة الله وتنقل له حياته وقوة نعمته[FONT=&quot]؛ فأنفاس الله هُنا تشتعل في كيان حامل رسالة الله ليتكلم بها لذلك مكتوب: [ وقام إيليا النبي كالنار وتوقد كلامه كالمشعل ] (سيراخ 48: 1)؛ ويقول الرب في سفر إرميا: [ أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تُحطم الصخر ] (أرميا 23: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي الكتاب المقدس ليس هو بالكتاب العادي الذي يُقرأ منفصلاً ويتم تمزيقه عن بعضه البعض وفيه تتم كتابه آراء الناس الشخصية فيه حسب رؤيتهم، ويتم شرحه لإثبات أفكار خاصة حتى لو كانت صحيحة، بدون الولوج لمعرفة ماذا يُريد الله [FONT=&quot]بإعلانه هو عن ذاته [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بروحه القدوس بالإلهام في قلب القارئ والسامع والشارح، لأن الكتاب المقدس هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]صادر من أنفاس الله ليُعبِّر عن الله كشخص حي يُعطي حياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، لأن الله حينما يخرج أنفاسه تخرج حياة في التو واللحظة، فحينما نفخ الله في الجسد الذي أنشأه من الأرض صار آدم نفساً حية، والكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا هو كلمة الرب التي أتت كنسمة حياة من الله على شكل لغة مكتوبة، ومن هُنا أتى تمييز الأسفار الإلهية عن سائر الكتابات البشرية، لأنها كلمة مُشخصة تحمل قوة حياة الله الكلمة ذاته، وهذا يعطينا أن نفهم قول القديس بولس الرسول الذي قاله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][ [FONT=&quot]وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الإخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة مُنادياً لكم بشهادة الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الانسانية المقنع، بل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ببرهان الروح و القوة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكي لا يكون إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله ] (1كورنثوس 2: 1و4 – 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فهل يُريد أحد ان يستوعب سرّ الكتاب المقدس، ويدخل في سرّ التدبير، ويستوعب غنى مجد أسرار الله الحي، وهل يُريد أحد ان يكون شارح للكتاب المقدس بتدقيق وحسب مقاصد الله، وهل يُريد أحد أن يخدم الله ويكرز بالإنجيل على مستوى الروح والحق، فليفهم ما كتبناه بالروح [FONT=&quot]ويقرع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]باب كلمة الله لتنفتح له كسر وخبرة وحياة، فيحيا بأنفاس الله وتسري فيه كقوة نار تطهره وتشتعل في قلبه بالمحبة والإيمان فيصير إنجيل مقروء من الجميع، ويشهد شهادة الله مُعلناً قصده الذي صار في قلبه بإعلان وبتعليم الروح القدس[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]لأنه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون إلهام الروح وعمل الكلمة في القلب بحفظها، وإرسالية الله بالروح للإنسان ليخدمه ويُعلِّم تعاليمه، فباطلة هي كل خدمة يقدمها الإنسان لأنه سيتكلم حسب فكره ومفهومه الشخصي الذي فهمه من كلمة الله ويُفلسفها ويُشكلها ويرتبها ويربط آياتها كما يرى أنه مناسب أو حسب ما تعلم واقتنع عقلياً، ولكنه لن يُعلن مقاصد الله ويكتب حسب قصده على الإطلاق مهما ما بلغ من قدرة ودراسة وفهم، بل وسيصير كاذباً عن دون دراية أو وعي منه، إذ أنه صدق نفسه لأنه أُعجب بفكره وتأكد أنه يتكلم بالحق والصدق بتقوى، وكما هو مكتوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot] + [FONT=&quot]فقال أرميا النبي لحننيا النبي أسمع يا حننيا أن الرب لم يُرسلك وأنت قد جعلت هذا الشعب يتكل على الكذب (أرميا 28: 15[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأنبياؤها قد طينوا لهم بالطُفال رائين باطلاً وعارفين لهم كذباً قائلين هكذا قال السيد الرب والرب لم يتكلم (حزقيال 22: 28)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] + [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رأوا باطلاً وعرافة كاذبة القائلون وحي الرب والرب لم يرسلهم وانتظروا إثبات الكلمة (حزقيال 13: 6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] + [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكيف يكرزون أن لم يرسلوا كما هو مكتوب ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام، المبشرين بالخيرات (رومية 10: 15)[/FONT][/FONT]

​ [FONT=&quot]_____يتبــــــــــع_____
وفي الجزء القادم سنتكلم عن: الكتب المقدسة ومحور التعليم فيها[/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الأول أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الثاني أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الثالث أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الرابع أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الخامس أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

سؤالي عن الوحي الالهي في العهد الجديد والقديم
عندما يقول قال الرب هل هذا كلام حرفي ام هو فكرة وجسدها الكاتب بالروح القدس؟

هل مفهوم الوحي اختلف في طريقته واسلوبة في العهد القديم عن العهد الجديد ؟


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سؤالي عن الوحي الالهي في العهد الجديد والقديم
> عندما يقول قال الرب هل هذا كلام حرفي ام هو فكرة وجسدها الكاتب بالروح القدس؟
> 
> هل مفهوم الوحي اختلف في طريقته واسلوبة في العهد القديم عن العهد الجديد ؟



هذه الأسئلة مُجاب عنها في الموضوع يا أجمل أخ حلو، والروح واحد وهو هو كما في القديم هو في الجديد، والأسلوب يختلف من وقت لآخر ومن شخصية لشخصية حسب ما يعطيها الروح القدس، ولا يوجد حاجة اسمها فكرة وجسدها الكاتب، لأن الله لا يعطي مجرد افكار عقلية بل يعطي كلام واضح ويظهر ويعلن مقاصده بوضوح تام لا شك فيه، وراجع هذه الفقرة بتدقيق:
​
[FONT=&quot]فالوحي،  هو أنفاس الله، هو روح حياة الله، الروح القدس، روح الآب، روح الابن، وهو  منحة شخصية من الله الحي الذي وحده من يُعبر عن ذاته ويُعلنها؛ فالوحي منحة  تحمل تلك الدرجة من التأثير الإلهي القوي بمساعدة ذات طابع يحمل قوة كنار  وحياة، تشتعل في أنبياء الله وتلاميذه الأخصاء فيُعبَّروا عن ما يُريد الله  بصورة كلمات بشرية ممسوحة بمسحة الروح لتكون معبرة لدى كل إنسان عن مشيئة  الله وتنقل له حياته وقوة نعمته، فأنفاس الله هُنا تشتعل في كيان حامل  رسالة الله ليتكلم بها لذلك مكتوب: [ وقام إيليا النبي كالنار وتوقد كلامه  كالمشعل ] (سيراخ48: 1)؛ ويقول الرب في أرميا: [ أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تُحطم الصخر ] (أرميا23: 29)[/FONT]


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2013)

متابع كأصغر تلميذ..

صلي من أجل ضعفي..

.


----------



## aymonded (11 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> متابع كأصغر تلميذ..
> 
> صلي من أجل ضعفي..
> 
> .



وانت صلي من أجلي يا محبوب الله الحلو
وهذا الجزء هو الثاني من الموضوع 
وقد تمت كتابة الأجزاء التي تليه حتى الجزء الخامس
كن معافي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*مجهود رائع
وموضوع اروع 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبببببتك
ومتابعه مع حضرتك 
*


----------



## aymonded (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مجهود رائع
> وموضوع اروع
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبببببتك
> ومتابعه مع حضرتك
> *



إلهنا الحي يُشبع قلبك من دسم نعمته الحلو آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*موضع رائع جدا كعادة كل مواضيعك المهمة جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز على الموضوع الذي هو أكثر من رائع
وجميل في المعنى والفهم وأنا سعيد جداً بأن هناك من يكتب
بعمق الكلام الروحي ليزيد العمق الروحي للجميع ، وليتمجد بهذا إسمه
القدوس الرب يباركك ويبارك عملك المثمر وخدمتك المباركة ويفرح قلبك
نعمه وسلام الملك يسوع المسيح دائماً معك...آمين


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2013)

إلهنا الحي معكم جميعاً ويلهب قلوبكم بناره المقدسة آمين فآمين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

الموضوع عميق جدآآآآآآآآآ وعايز يتقرى جزء جزء

مجهود فوق الممتاز وشامل


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2013)

وهبك الله كل نعمة وفهم وتعمق وتأصل في الحق شخص ربنا يسوع
كن معافي في روح النعمة والرجاء الحي آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2014)

فالوحي، هو أنفاس الله، هو روح حياة الله، الروح القدس، روح الآب، الذي هو عينه روح الابن، وهو منحة شخصية من الله الحي الذي وحده من يُعبر عن ذاته ويُعلنها؛ فالوحي منحة تحمل تلك الدرجة من التأثير الإلهي القوي بمساعدة ذات طابع يحمل قوة كنار وحياة، تشتعل في أنبياء الله وتلاميذه الأخصاء فيُعبَّروا عن ما يُريد الله بصورة كلمات بشرية ممسوحة بمسحة الروح لتكون معبرة لدى كل إنسان عن مشيئة الله وتنقل له حياته وقوة نعمته، فأنفاس الله هُنا تشتعل في كيان حامل رسالة الله ليتكلم بها لذلك مكتوب: [ وقام إيليا النبي كالنار وتوقد كلامه كالمشعل ] (سيراخ 48: 1)؛ ويقول الرب في سفر إرميا: [ أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تُحطم الصخر ] (أرميا 23: 29)
الكلام يعجز عن التعليق
الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (17 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا معاً روح الإلهام لنستوعب سرّ كلمته
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2015)

استاذي الفاضل ايموند

سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك

سؤال لو سمحت لي :

ما هو المعنى اللاهوتي لكلمة ( سر ) ؟


مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما

الرب يبارك لك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (17 نوفمبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> استاذي الفاضل ايموند
> 
> سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك
> 
> ...



كلمة سرّ تعني ميستيكي Mystical = μυστική
 هو  الفظ اليوناني الذي يُترجم عادة بكلمة "سري"، مع أن كلمة "سري"  باللغة العربية لا تعطي المعنى الدقيق للفظ اليوناني الأصيل للكلمة، فكلمة  سري في اللغة العربية تعني: الخفي وتفهم على أساس الشيء المخفي والغير  ظاهر !!!

 ولكن كلمة ميستيكي Mystical = μυστική في الحياة الروحية تعني: الاختبار الباطني المباشر لله ومعرفة الإلهيات من خلال الثيئوريا θεωρία أي "التأمل أو النظر والرؤيا في الإلهيات"، ولا يُشترط أن يكون ذلك من خلال رؤية مناظر فائقة الطبيعة، ولكن هي حالة خضوع العقل والإرادة كلياً لله. 

 وترافق  المستيكية ضبط النفس، كإعداد فقط لقبول الاختبار المستيكي  الذي هو في حد ذاته نعمة وموهبة وعطية من الله. فالحياة المستيكية هي متاحة لكل إنسان  يعيش مسيحيته بإخلاص وغيرة حسنة وجهد متواصل وبالتزام المحبة بحفظ وصية  الله والحياة بها حسب قصده...

 ولكلمة ميستيكي Mystical = μυστική معنى آخر هام وهو: اقتناء أو توصيل معنى روحي أو حقيقة روحية محتجبة وراء كلام أو مظاهر مرئية، أي هي استعلان إلهي لحقائق غير منظورة مخفية في كلمة الحياة، كلمة الله. وفي هذا المعنى تكمن التفسيرات الميستيكية لبعض آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تحتاج لإعلان إلهي شخصي لإظهار قصد الله المخفي والمحتجب عن الأنظار، لأن كلمة الله المنظورة قدام العين لتُقرأ وتُفهم في الإطار الطبيعي، مخفي في باطنها قصد إلهي غير منظور يحتاج لبصيرة روحية لترى ما لا يُرى، لذلك الرب فتح ذهن التلاميذ ليفهموا الكتب حسب مشيئته وتدبيره المخفي عن العقل الطبيعي للإنسان، لأن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يفهم ما لله، عنده جهاله بسبب العمى الروحي، يحتاج لعين ذهن مفتوحة على الإلهيات، وهنا يبدأ عمل الله في النفس التي تشتاق للحقائق والإعلانات الإلهية، لأنه في تلك الساعة يفتح الذهن لفهم المقصاد الإلهية المستترة في كلمته.​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 نوفمبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> كلمة سرّ تعني ميستيكي Mystical = μυστική
> هو  الفظ اليوناني الذي يُترجم عادة بكلمة "سري"، مع أن كلمة "سري"  باللغة العربية لا تعطي المعنى الدقيق للفظ اليوناني الأصيل للكلمة، فكلمة  سري في اللغة العربية تعني: الخفي وتفهم على أساس الشيء المخفي والغير  ظاهر !!!
> 
> ولكن كلمة ميستيكي Mystical = μυστική في الحياة الروحية تعني: الاختبار الباطني المباشر لله ومعرفة الإلهيات من خلال الثيئوريا θεωρία أي "التأمل أو النظر والرؤيا في الإلهيات"، ولا يُشترط أن يكون ذلك من خلال رؤية مناظر فائقة الطبيعة، ولكن هي حالة خضوع العقل والإرادة كلياً لله.
> ...








شرح وافي و اعطيت معنيين رئيسيين للكلمة 

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على تعبك وحرصك الشديد في نشر كلمة الرب

ربي يحفظك ويخليك ويفرح قلبك دائما ويملأ حياتك كلها مسرات 

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك النجيب

دمت بكل خير وود


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> شرح وافي و اعطيت معنيين رئيسيين للكلمة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على تعبك وحرصك الشديد في نشر كلمة الرب
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليك يا محبوب الله والقديسين
وليهبنا الله كلنا نعمة ويرشدنا للحق حسب قصده آمين*​


----------

